# Go ahead and Suggest Away!



## fredtgreco (Jul 19, 2004)

This forum is for *public* suggestions. This is the best place to put all your suggestions about what features you miss from the old format, what you'd like to see, and what features you've seen on other phpBB boards and would like to see here.

There is no guarantee that we can accommodate any suggestions - even if they are good ones we'd like to see! We are somewhat limited by the fact that we are primarily elders and churchmen, not computer programmers.

This forum is invisible to non-members, since if someone has not joined yet, they probably don't have enough ownership to make appropriate suggestions.

*When you start a thread, name it "Suggestion:" followed by a general description of what you are suggesting (e.g. "Suggestion: A Bigger PM capacity")*

Please do NOT use this forum to complain about a fellow member, a moderator's actions or anything of the like. Such posts will be deleted as inappropriate. If you have that kind of complaint, kindly PM an Administrator.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm going to bump a 4.5 year old thread. I think Fred was a spry 34 year old when he wrote this but his words then were as wise as they are today:



> Please do NOT use this forum to complain about a fellow member, a moderator's actions or anything of the like. Such posts will be deleted as inappropriate. If you have that kind of complaint, kindly PM an Administrator.



Let me try to be nice when I say that suggestions are to be, after all, suggestions. There is a difference between a suggestion and a complaint. There is also a difference between a suggestion and a demand.


----------

